

Diffen shows comparison tables for almost everything - shalbert
http://www.diffen.com/

======
dalke
It does a poor job of comparing a raven to a writing desk. It doesn't know
they both have inky quills. Someone with an account should add that answer. ;)

It doesn't know enough about Dali's 'Persistence of Memory' or Botticelli's
'Birth of Venus' to compare them to da Vinci's 'Mona Lisa', but if you ask it
to compare the Dali and Botticelli with each other it does a good job of
extracting data from Wikipedia to compare them to each other.
[http://www.diffen.com/difference/Birth_Of_Venus_vs_Persisten...](http://www.diffen.com/difference/Birth_Of_Venus_vs_Persistence_Of_Memory)

It was fun to try out a few things. One of the poorest matches in my limited
tries was chlorophyll vs. xanthophyll.
[http://www.diffen.com/difference/Chlorophyll_vs_Xanthophyll](http://www.diffen.com/difference/Chlorophyll_vs_Xanthophyll)
. It found nothing for the latter and one of the little bits it know about
chlorophyll is 'types: many such as a, b, c etc.'

